
The Reaction to Brexit Is the Reason Brexit Happened - jayess
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-reaction-to-brexit-is-the-reason-brexit-happened-20160627
======
fanzhang
It seems that the fundamental issues here is direct democracy vs
representative democracy. There is an age-old issue of whether each individual
citizen should indeed be able to vote on each individual government decision.
It hardly seems fair to label someone who doesn't believe in direct democracy
(or representative democracy for that matter) as not believing in democracy
altogether.

This article seems to do a slight-of-hand where it equates critics of direct
democracy as undemocratic.

And it does seem in this case that the populace supported Brexit, but a poll
of the representatives would have shown the opposite.

~~~
rubyfan
I think the point of the article is the elitist attitude and rule by "we know
best" is what brexiters hated about the EU. It's now ironic that elitists are
calling to invalidate the vote.

I think the question of direct vs. representative doesn't factor. It's the
elitist attitude that prevails regardless of style of democracy.

------
rubyfan
Excellent article.

FTA: _If you believe there 's such a thing as "too much democracy," you
probably don't believe in democracy at all_

